# Boy was I wrong!!!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I started off with my Albino Clawed frog, whom I'd thought was a girl. Bought my wild-phase frog, whom I thought was a boy. Then my albino lost the bump on his rear, so I thought that they were both boys.

I was feeding them (and pestering my albino), and I notice that his hands and forearms are black, indicative of a mature male. So, I decide to check my wild-phase for the black patches...... no black patches.... and a protruding cloaca..... Dang it!! 

They completely had me going!! Brats!

I'm hoping that they wait until we move before they go any further than harmless amplexing. No babies, no babies!!! lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. Babies are always fun though!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

No. I forbid it... darnit! -grump face and crossed arms- lol

Here's my beauties


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

feeding my hippos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K1JQ8hP0Jo

this was one of my 1 gal kritter keepers as a holding tank so we could deep clean their main tank. The male kept getting in the way... he's too friendly for his own good.


----------

